# Anyone on here with a lot of experience with outboards?



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

With your situation, if you cannot get a competent mechanic to go with you and take a look then I would pass. There's too many things that could go overlooked and can end up costing you more than what it's worth. Sorry if this sounds harsh but I would hate to see you get stuck with a junker..


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Is it a newer model with electronic ignition?


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

> Is it a newer model with electronic ignition?


Late 90's, 2 stroke Mercury


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If it is electronic, then it has a cd I box = expensive.
If magneto, lightly sand the inside of the flywheel and points to remove the light layer of rust and you will get your spark back.

I do this when I have award time starting my chainsaw if been sitting for a few years without use.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

You probably already went and looked at the motor and made your decision, but if not...

For that motor, you can buy all new electronics (powerpack, stator, trigger) for $300-$350, so it depends on the asking price of the motor and how everything else checks out. CDI Electronics makes OEM ignition parts for Mercs and they're a lot cheaper, but very reliable.

Basically, bring a compression tester and actually test it. Pull the plug on the gear case and see if there's water in the gear oil. Put it in gear and yank the pull start slowly. See if the prop turns in both forward and reverse.

If you do all that and it checks out, then it's probably a viable motor. You may still have to put in a water pump, carb rebuild, fuel filters and some or all of the ignition system.


----------

